# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP > سوال: درج شهرجدید در زیر منو

## Zahra31008

من دوتا تکست باکس گذاشتم که اولی برای نام شهرِ و دومی برای توضیحات شهرِ و یه دکمه درج شهر دارم و یه منو دارم که از چند تا استان تشکیل شده و زیرمنوی هر استان شهراشه و استاد پروژمون ازمون خواسته تو بخش مدیریت که همین تکس باکس ها رو گذاشتم و دکمه رو با کلیک بر روی دکمه اگر اون شهر برای مثلا اصفهانه بره زیر منوی اصفهان و اگر برای یزده بره زیر منوی یزد و سایتم به دیتابیس هم وصله اما من کدی که باید شهر بره زیر منوی استان رو بلد نیستم میخواستم بپرسم اگر شما بلدید لطفا کمکم کنید ممنون میشم

----------


## oboinatali2

Особенность и преимущество предложения в наличии собственных производственных мощностей, камер для покрытия конструкции полимерной порошковой краской, простоте монтажа и долговечности конструкций.Уголок Кроша с палаткой.  производство уличных тренажеров  супер акция от  известного  производителя  деревянных   для дома  домашние   площадки для спорта .  Производитель игровых площадок  Спортбиз  доставку осуществляет к Вам домой по всей Украине : Днепр , Запорожье ,  Луцк , Одесса  ,   Сумы  , Ужгород ,  Чернигов  курьерской компанией Деливери или транспортом завода без предоплаты в течении 1-3 дней после заказа. Стоимость доставки 1500 грн.

----------

